# fonctionnement iphone sans carte SIM



## zags (19 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

On m'a posé une question pour le moins "particulière", et n'ayant pas d'iphone à portée de main, je suis sûr que l'un d'entre vous à déjà testé.

La personne souhaite (restez bien assis  ) , acheter un iphone sans souscrire à un opérateur et donc sans mettre de carte SIM dedans.

Les différentes fonctionnalités de l'iphone lui plaise, mais, pour la partie téléphonie il utilisera un logiciel SIP ainsi qu'un abonnement SIP chez OVH Telecom.
(il sera joignable et/ou joindra que lorsqu'il aura une connexion WiFi , il en a conscience)


*Le doute est donc : Comment se comporte un iPhone sans carte SIM ?*


Je suppose qu'il n'y aura pas de souci. Je suppose que l'iPhone n'exige pas à un moment ou un autre qu'il y ait une carte SIM. Mais c'est une simple supposition pifométrique (après tout, les iPad WiFi+GSM peuvent très bien fonctionner sans carte sim).

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour

L'activation d'un iPhone dois être fait avec une carte sim 
aucun moyen pour l'activer 

Par contre même si la carte sim n'est plus valable cela marche


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2014)

Apple le dit là
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3406?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US


----------



## LukeSkywalker (19 Juillet 2014)

L'iPhone peut très bien fonctionner dans carte mais effectivement une sim est nécessaire pour l'activation.
Par contre je crois que les mecs de l'Apple store peuvent te l'activer à l'achat avec des cartes sim faite pour ça et non lier à un opérateur. A vérifier mais je suis presque sûre.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2014)

La je ne serais dire


----------



## zags (19 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses, c'est sympa.

Le coup de la carte SIM spécifique utilisée lors d'un achat dans un Apple Store semble séduisant. A vérifier.


Mais sinon, à l'usage quotidien, juste avec (ou sans) WiFi , vous avez une mise en garde particulière ?


----------



## adixya (19 Juillet 2014)

Pourquoi il prend pas un iPod touch ?
En plus il est vraiment tout fin et très léger...
Après je sais pas si il y a micro et haut parleur pour appeler via Skype ou viber ou autre...

Édit: il semblerait que si...


----------



## zags (19 Juillet 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Pourquoi il prend pas un iPod touch ?
> En plus il est vraiment tout fin et très léger...
> Après je sais pas si il y a micro et haut parleur pour appeler via Skype ou viber ou autre...
> 
> Édit: il semblerait que si...





Je connais très mal les possibilités des iPod touch.
_SI_ il y a un GPS dedans, 
_SI_ on peut y installer n'importe quelle appli iPhone,
_SI_ on peut se servir d'iTunes et Flux Photo comme sur un iPhone,
_SI_ le carnet d'adresse de l'appareil est automatiquement lié à celui de l'ordi,
_SI_ l'agenda est également lié,
_SI_ l'appareil photo est de qualité similaire que sur un iPhone,
_SI_ on peut se servir d'écouteurs/micro,
_SI_ il y a du bluetooth pour un kit piéton par exemple,
_SI_ les accessoires iPhone sont compatibls iPod touch,
etc etc
.... alors oui pourquoi pas en effet


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2014)

Regarde içi

https://www.apple.com/fr/ipod-touch/


----------



## adixya (19 Juillet 2014)

Mouais j'ai trouvé un lien avec un tableau synthétique de comparaison.
Le site d'Apple est vraiment light des fois...

http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...nces-between-iphone-5-ipod-touch-5th-gen.html

Apparemment pas de gps sur ipod...

Pour le reste c'est ios 7 donc je vois pas pourquoi tu aurais pas acces a icloud qui permet de tout synchroniser (contacts, calendrier, rappels, notes, flux de photos).

L'appareil photos frontal est de 5 millions de pixels au lieu de 8.

Sinon y a la Bluetooth.

Pour la compatibilité des accessoires, je sais pas trop, je pense que oui.

Pour la différence de prix avec iphone tu peux prendre un gps a côté tu seras gagnant.

Le seul truc qui me fait tiquer c'est la puce A5 a la place de A6 ou A7, je sais pas trop comment ça se traduit en utilisation. (Est ce que ça rame...)


----------

